# Wasserkühlung für Desktop



## kirchnerste (23. August 2016)

*Wasserkühlung für Desktop*

Hallo,

ich hoffe, jemand kann mit helfen.

In meinem SilverStone SST-GD09B Gehäuse habe ich ein I7 6700K verbaut. Zusätzliche Komponenten sind eine 1080 GTX sowie Soundkarte + 2 SSDs. Ich möchte gerne eine WaKü verbauen. Wie kann man das in diesem Desktop-Gehäuse machen? Es ist relativ eng. 

Kennt jemand gute Lösungen?

Danke sehr.

Stefan


----------



## Doggycat (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Desktop*

Ich würde, wenn ich in so einem gehäuse was bauen müsste einen externen radiator benutzen.
Weil laut caseking kannst du 2 120 und 2 80 mm lüfter einbauen was viel zu wenig fläche ist für cpu plus gpu.

Oder größeres gehäuse wenn du die radiatoren intern verbauen willst.


----------



## razrone12 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Desktop*

Bei dem Gehäuse solltest du extern gehen. Mora oder phobya Nova Serie. Oder ein Gehäuse Wechsel kommt für dich infrage. Günstiger dafür aber extern ist aber ersteres da neues Gehäuse plus die extra Radiatoren teurer kämen. Je nachdem was dir halt wichtiger ist


----------



## hendrosch (29. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Desktop*

Leiser ist extern auch und der PC staubt nicht so zu. Den Radiator kann man z.B unterm Tisch auch halbwegs verstecken nur 2 Schläuche kommen dann halt aus dem PC.


----------

